# Exterior Zebrawood



## tvarch (Feb 26, 2008)

I am thinking of using a zebrawood panel to decorate a residential entrance. Has anyone used zebrawood on an exterior application? 
I have never used it and am worried about its' longevity and how to properly seal it.
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Weird Woody (Mar 2, 2008)

Zebra wood is pretty soft. if you use a good exterior finish on it and cote all sides and edges really well, especially the end grain! it should last as well as any other wood with the same density.
Its about as dense as poplar.
I would definatly use a good UV protector on it.


----------



## tvarch (Feb 26, 2008)

*zerbawood*

thanks Weird Woody
here is a sketchup image of what i am doing.
I think i need to put a metal cap on the top of it. 
The zebrawood panel stops at the glass but looks like it continues inside and matches with the zebrawood closet.
fingers crossed.


----------

